# Wagner's Parsifal's Prelude



## kennyboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any orchestral DVD's of Parsifals Prelude available please.

Recently I saw Simon Rattle and the Berlin Phil: do it on a Sky Arts programme and I can honestly say ,rarely has a peice moved me so much. Not only in terms of melody and composition but the musicality of the performance .

I would love to get more of the same piece by any other orchestra if possible but I cannot seem to track any down.

Thankyou


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

You might wanna consider getting Levine's DVD or Kubelik's CD. Don't just listen to Wagner's (or any other composers) overtures to operas, listen to the whole thing.


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Nick. Sorry for the delay in responding . Have just returned from Hols.

I take your point but to be honest I like what I like and as a musician I like to "home in" on the pieces that I can take a personal interest in from a melodic point of view and as a stand alone composition piece.

I've heard a lot of the main works and was merely asking if anyone knew if there was any DVD's of the individual preludes and in particular Parsifals Main Prelude that i alluded to in my opening post.

If you don't know , don't worry about it . I'll extend my search thru other channels.

Thanks again for responding, I appreciate it very much.

Cheers


----------

